# MDD and PTSD Claim



## corporalcannabis (22 Feb 2017)

I have a disability award for Major Depressive Disorder(MDD) consequential to Tinittus. During sessions with a psychologist at the OSI clinic, she states I have PTSD from related service. Called the VAC benefits unit and was told that b/c I have MDD, I cannot claim for PTSD, apparently b/c they are treated the same. Any thoughts on this? TIA


----------



## coopermia (23 Feb 2017)

I would seek some more info on this matter,if I were you...I do know that they put Major Depressive DisOrder,and Alcohol Dependence,under the same umbrella when you are diagnosed with PTSD,however,I think you would have more access to different medications,and Professional help,if you are diagnosed with PTSD,don't quote me on this,however,I would encourage you to do some research on it....


----------



## Juahh8277 (23 Feb 2017)

They combined my MDD with Generalized Anxiety Disorder for some reason too.


----------



## Staff Weenie (23 Feb 2017)

Major Depressive Disorder (MDD), and Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) or General Anxiety Disorder (GAD), and several other disorders that are related to substance abuse are listed as the most common comorbidities for PTSD. In fact, there is a lot of symptom overlap between PTSD and MDD.

That's probably why VAC clusters them together. And, once a finding is made that you do indeed suffer from one of the 'cluster' they may not need to add another one.

The important part comes in the percentage of the Disability Award that they are going to provide. You need to be brutally honest to yourself about how it has impacted on your daily life. I've dealt with a lot of folks who are reluctant, or even too embarrassed to put onto paper just how bad it is. That means VAC will only use whatever info they get from your clinician to make their decision (and many folks don't give them the whole story either). So, if you can't bring yourself to go shopping, or get on a bus, mention it. Can't perform sexually, mention it. Can't be in the room with a screaming baby without the urge to puke and run, mention it. Repeatedly planned on ending your life, mention it, and then reach out for help. All of these things roll up into the big picture VAC uses to assess you as 'X'% Disabled.

If you need help, the folks at VAC will assist you, and each Legion Branch is supposed to have a Services Officer who can help you in dealing with VAC.


----------



## corporalcannabis (6 Mar 2017)

Spoke to my CM today, will start a PTSD claim.  I understand MDD, Generalized Anxiety Disorder and PTSD are grouped together for treatment similarities, but curious about % in terms of $.  I am not a gold digger nor a whiner, but compensation for undue abuse (for lack of a better term) should be compensated. Not sure if anything will change with my current percentage.


----------



## brihard (6 Mar 2017)

corporalcannabis said:
			
		

> Spoke to my CM today, will start a PTSD claim.  I understand MDD, Generalized Anxiety Disorder and PTSD are grouped together for treatment similarities, but curious about % in terms of $.  I am not a gold digger nor a whiner, but compensation for undue abuse (for lack of a better term) should be compensated. Not sure if anything will change with my current percentage.



Get everything down on paper and documented, and when they ask for assessments of function/life impact, be brutally honest. Don't do what troops always do and try to tough it out or minimize impact; write it for your very worst days so they can genuinely understand what the impairment and disability is like. If the military broke you, the system is responsible for you simply as a matter of honouring the commitment you made, that's how it works. It's not whining or gold digging to honestly represent how bad things are.


----------



## corporalcannabis (6 Mar 2017)

Thank you!


----------

